

World Of Classcraft - dirkk0
http://worldofclasscraft.com

======
olivier1664
Nice rules. Does it work in practice?

~~~
dirkk0
I just mailed Shawn, and this was his response: Q: "and I wonder - did you try
this out in the 'field' (ie class room), already?" A:"Yeah, I have, I have
been playing this for 2 years with students. The response has been amazing,
both for guys and girls, they are really into it."

